# Still life



## Philip Weir (Dec 28, 2006)

Thought I'd drop in a shot I did for any comments.
www.philipweirphotography.com

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h171/pweird2002/LENSES.jpg


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 28, 2006)

Love it Phillip.  Beautiful light and shape to it.


----------



## fmw (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree.  Very nice.  If could change anything I would find a way to reduce the reflection from the light on that one lens blank.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 28, 2006)

Very slick i like it


----------



## Philip Weir (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, appreciate your comments. Digital Matt, noted your current icon, you've certainly improved. I also agree with your comment Fred, I don't know if I've ever taken a shot that afterwards I think I could have improved. Philip.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 29, 2006)

I love the way you set up the light on that one .. especially the complementing colour tones.

Very impressive!


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 29, 2006)

Philip Weir said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate your comments. Digital Matt, noted your current icon, you've certainly improved. I also agree with your comment Fred, I don't know if I've ever taken a shot that afterwards I think I could have improved. Philip.



You are very kind, now post more.


----------

